# Bite Inhibition in a 3 mo. old GR Puppy



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I personally wouldn't do either. 
The reason I wouldn't squeeze or put any preasure on their nose/mouth is because I don't want my dog to ever think I will cause them discomfort. 
It is a traditional method of training and works well for many owners and their dogs, it just isn't for me.

In the 4 quadrants of operant training it is what would be considered a positive punishment. Positive punishment = adding something to lessen a behavior (preasure to the nose)

Looking at the spray bottle of water it is also a positive punishment. Again adding something to lessen the behavior. (water to the dog)

These traditional training methods may teach the dog faster but may also break down your bond of trust. Mom's hands cause discomfort. Mom is unpredictable and may squirt something in my face. 

It also doesn't teach the pup to learn to use their mouth gently.

I prefer holding a low value treat in between my thumb and index finger and giving the dog the treat. If the dog bites hard I say ouch loudly and do not give the dog the treat. I wait for this to go through the dogs mind and try again. After a few or a lot of times not getting the treat the dog takes it more gently I say yes and give the treat. You are looking at increments of the bite changing. It does take some time.

In operant conditioning this is a form of negative punishment. Negative punishment is subtracting something to lessen a behavior. When the dog bites hard you are not giving the treat.

This training set up does not cause the dog any physical discomfort.

The reason I believe we have seen more traditional training and use of positive punishment in the past is that it is easier to do an action vs an inaction for us humans.

Squeezing the nose = action.
Spraying the water = action

Not giving the treat = inaction

One more thought to this. When applying the preasure (you do not allow the dog to make the choice) 
When presenting the food the dog actually has to process this through his/her brain and make their choice.

Dr. Ian Dunbar's book "Before and After Getting Your Puppy" has a chapter on bite inhibition. In the hardback book it starts on page 135.
There are links somewhere on DogStarDaily to this book separated into Before you get your puppy and the other one is After you get your puppy I am not sure but it might be in there also.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

From Dr.Ian Dunbar the pup needs to learn bite inhibition in stages.

These impulse control games will help.





 It's your choice Susan Garrett (Impulse control)





 kikopup 

Also kikopup youtube Leave it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I came here to say pretty much what solinvictus already told you.

The only thing I'd add is that in addition to teaching soft mouth with treats, we teach no teeth on human skin by freezing up with the pup nips. This is also negative punishment because you're taking away what the pup is trying to get with the nip (play and attention). When the pup behaves appropriately, either by sitting, stopping the biting, or taking a toy instead, we come back to life.

You can also help the pup make this connection by freezing for a second when bitten and then wiggling a toy while keeping the rest of yourself still. When the pup goes for the toy, you come back to life.

I find this is a lot easier than trying to teach a puppy that nipping is "wrong." It's usually easier to redirect a natural impulse than to work directly against it.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Years ago a trainer showed me to squeeze the muzzle of our German Shepherd and say "no bark" authoritatively if he barked. My neighbor was chasing her pup with a spray bottle whenever he barked. In the early hours of the morning I could hear her and she could probably hear me. It was ridiculous when I look back at the time. All that negative energy - and it never felt right. I thought if I have to keep this up, having a dog is not for me. 

Today, everything I do in training is positive. There is no other way to be - especially with Goldens - in my view. 

I fed my pups from my hands. I let them smell my hands, lick them and see that all good things come from hands. When they were nippy, I would relax with them and rub their gums and check out what was going on in there. I have never been bitten, they take everything softly, and anyone can examine their mouths. I didn't read anywhere that my method was the way - but it made sense to me as a mother of two children. I hope this insight helps.


----------



## Rocky_Quezada (Nov 15, 2011)

*3 month old pup bites*

Hello, I have a 3 month old Golden named Rocky. Very smart dog he learned sit, down and what i call jab(high five) in one day! But I can get him out the habit of nipping at people. I kinda got him on biting me by just saying no, but it work half the time. The main concern I have is of the other people. He nips at family, friends and many people off the street who want to pet him, which is embarrassing for me. I tried the OuCH method but he just continues to bite or just begin to run his own obstacle course around the house. It would be great for any tips.
Thanks
Jose:wavey:


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

i must have lucked out greatly with Pumba, since when the first time i gave her a treat i put my hand down and she bit down and all i did was pull my hand away and say hey take it nice, and put my hand back and she did, and she has ever since, no matter how small the treat is.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I am certainly no trainer, but have a young pup too. With Coop when he was the mouthest, I started feeding all his food by hand. He must sit and have a calm moment (instant) then he gets a bite. If he gets mouthy or jumps, then I turn away from him until he settles, then start again. Sometimes it takes a long time to get through his meal, but at almost 4 months will run up, sit, wiggle (with his butt on the ground) and almost turn a circle, but butt is on the ground and he is telling me he is ready to eat. Hopeing this will stop the puppy craziness, accent some basic training and teach him that food comes from hands, so he must be good. When playing with a toy he still misses and sometimes gets my arms, but this is beginning to be rare. I have hope that when adult teeth come in we will pass the mouthy stage and he will be allowed to eat from his bowl. Got to say he has the fastest "sit" now since he does it 1000 times a day it seems. Me, my back may never be the same, but it has saved my arms and hands a lot.


----------

